# è vincolato allo spessore finale da ottenere



## valla85

Ciao a tutti, necessito tradurre un documento tecnico riguardante la verniciatura di mezzi meccanici.
La frase da tradurre è:
 Il *requisito vincolante *da ottenere è lo spessore del film asciutto richiesto nella TN N000G0036E01, pertanto il numero di mani da applicare non è specificato: *è vincolato allo* spessore finale da ottenere.

Tentativo:
The *binding requirement *is about the dry film thickness required by the TN N000G0036E01 . Therefore, the number of hands (coats to be applied) is not specified: *it’s subject to* the final thickness to get

Le parti in grassetto sono in particolare quelle su cui sono insicuro.
Grazie, Andrea


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Valla  

Perdonami, ma la frase non è chiara, seconda me.  
Le normative (?) TN xxxxxx stabiliscono lo spessore che deve avere il film asciutto, ma non dicono quante volte deve essere verniciato? Posso chiederti di che "film" (pellicola) si tratta? Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Nella mia ignoranza dell'inglese penserei possa bastare un banale "it depends...".
Il colore dave avere uno spessore minimo. Se diluisci molto il prodotto, può darsi servano 10 mani. Se invece usi un prodotto molto denso magari bastano 3 mani.
Ciao.
p

PS: In effetti, adesso che ci penso, la frase in italiano non è delle migliori. Sperabilmente la traduzione non deve essere letterale, quindi direi: _Il requisito vincolante da rispettare = The binding requirement to meet... / _direi anche che _il numero di mani dipende da... _da cui l'inglese già scritto sopra.


----------



## valla85

@anja.ann: Parliamo di primer epossidico, una sorta di protezione pre verniciatura per gli aerei.

Il senso è che non conta quante mani metti, conta che lo spessore sia tra 0,015 a 0,023mm.. come dice "Oh, bice", quindi, può darsi servano 10mani e può darsi ne bastino 3. 
Ciò che mi preme sapere è:* requisito vincolante.
*Effettivamente, comunque, la frase successiva potrebbe essere tolta, fermandosi a: pertanto il numero di mani da applicare non è specificato.


----------



## sally8001

...it is bound to the final required thickness" ??


----------



## novizio

Sempre un problema con queste è l'impegno di conservare parole ma direi "the requirement needed to be followed is the dry thickness of the coating/film...As far as the number of coats required, it is  only dependent on reaching the final thickness."


----------



## masha188

valla85 said:


> @anja.ann: Parliamo di primer epossidico, una sorta di protezione pre verniciatura per gli aerei.
> 
> Il senso è che non conta quante mani metti, conta che lo spessore sia tra 0,015 a 0,023mm.. come dice "Oh, bice", quindi, può darsi servano 10mani e può darsi ne bastino 3.
> Ciò che mi preme sapere è:* requisito vincolante.*



Se questo è il nocciolo, io direi *mandatory requirement*.


----------



## amatriciana

valla85 said:


> La frase da tradurre è:
> Il *requisito vincolante *da ottenere è lo spessore del film asciutto richiesto nella TN N000G0036E01, pertanto il numero di mani da applicare non è specificato: *è vincolato allo* spessore finale da ottenere.


If you don't want a word for word translation, but want a clear sentence containing the gist of the instructions, you could say:

"The essential requirement is that the film, when dry, reach the thickness specified in TN N000G0036E01.  Therefore the number of coats to be applied is not specified, as it is determined by the final thickness needed.


----------



## CPA

_The binding condition is the dry film thickness required by TN N000G0036E01, hence the number of coats is not specified._


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Valla e ciao a tutti 

Visto che si tratta di un requisito stabilito dalle normative, forse puoi dire "TN xxxxxxx Standards require that the dry film thickness must be within 0.015 and 0.023 mm, thus the number of coats will depend on satisfying this requirement."


----------



## valla85

All your sentences are good!!!
THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Which one I will use now?????


----------



## ohbice

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Valla e ciao a tutti
> 
> Visto che si tratta di un requisito stabilito dalle normative, forse puoi dire "TN xxxxxxx Standards require that the dry film thickness must be within 0.015 and 0.023 mm, thus the number of coats will depend on satisfying this requirement."



A me 'ste cose fanno sorridere: non è che la controparte compra il film al supermrcato e bisogna spiegargli il contenuto della norma


----------



## Anja.Ann

oh said:


> A me 'ste cose fanno sorridere: non è che la controparte compra il film al supermercato e bisogna spiegargli il contenuto della norma



 Ciao, P!


----------



## valla85

oh said:


> A me 'ste cose fanno sorridere: non è che la controparte compra il film al supermrcato e bisogna spiegargli il contenuto della norma



In realtà essendoci la norma ufficiale (TN xxxx) non servirebbe nemmeno il documento che sto redigendo, ma la burocrazia aeronautica ne richiede l'esistenza per coprire i lavori che si eseguono!
Detto ciò, sono ancora indeciso tra:
*mandatory requirement
binding requirement to meet
it is bound to the final required thickness
the requirement needed to be followed*


----------



## Anja.Ann

E la mia versione no?


----------



## valla85

Anja.Ann said:


> E la mia versione no?



non devo citare lo spessore in mm quindi "salta" la forma della tua frase


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, OK!  In tal caso, riformulo la frase: "TN xxxxxxx Standards set out a specific requirement for dry film thickness while the number of coats is not specified, thus it will depend on satisfying this requirement.!


----------



## Lorena1970

valla85 said:


> In realtà essendoci la norma ufficiale (TN xxxx) non servirebbe nemmeno il documento che sto redigendo, ma la burocrazia aeronautica ne richiede l'esistenza per coprire i lavori che si eseguono!
> Detto ciò, sono ancora indeciso tra:
> *mandatory requirement
> binding requirement to meet
> it is bound to the final required thickness
> the requirement needed to be followed*



Per esperienza, mi fiderei al 100% del suggerimento di CPA.


----------



## valla85

Lorena1970 said:


> Per esperienza, mi fiderei al 100% del suggerimento di CPA.



Prima m'era sfuggita la sua versione ma anche a me, ora che l'ho vista, sembra la migliore: semplice ed esaustiva! 
Sono solo indeciso tra mandatory e binding

_The binding/mandatory condition is the dry film thickness required by TN N000G0036E01, hence the number of coats is not specified.

_Vediamo se CPAci dice cosa ne pensa di queste 2 alternative..


----------



## amatriciana

In English "binding" has a strict legal meaning outside of which it just means tying. You can use "binding" if failing to satisfy this particular condition implies automatic legal consequences, but otherwise it's not appropriate.


----------



## CPA

I meant "binding" in its legal sense of "vincolante". What kind of "documento tecnico" are you translating, Valla? A warranty or a user manual?


----------



## valla85

It's a technical document that refers to particular technical specifications, legally binding. So as you said that "binding" has a legal sense, I will use it.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Valla 

I may be astray, of course, but it's quite unsual to find "binding requirement" in a technical document. 
I tend to think that the Italian "vincolante" means "to be respected" "compulsory" (safety issues?): these specific Standards/Directive establish a requirement you must comply with.


----------



## masha188

The usual wording in technical standards is defined by the IEEE-SA Standards Style Manual:
“In this document, the word *shall *is used to indicate a *mandatory *requirement. The word *should *isused to indicate a *recommendation*. 
The word *may *is used toindicate a *permissible *action. The word can is used for statements of possibility and capability.”

In technical documents *compulsory *is reserved for obligations deriving from laws or government directives (in Europe EC directives). This is an even higher level than *mandatory*, because while a standard is applicable if referenced or agreed, a law is always and without exceptions applicable, and their requirement compulsory, without even the need to recall it.


----------



## CPA

masha188 said:


> The usual wording in technical standards is defined by the IEEE-SA Standards Style Manual:
> “In this document, the word *shall *is used to indicate a *mandatory *requirement. The word *should *isused to indicate a *recommendation*.
> The word *may *is used to indicate a *permissible *action. The word can is used for statements of possibility and capability.” Anche nell'inglese "normale" funziona così.
> 
> In technical documents *compulsory *is reserved for obligations deriving from laws or government directives (in Europe EC directives). This is an even higher level than *mandatory*, because while a standard is applicable if referenced or agreed, a law is always and without exceptions applicable, and their requirement compulsory, without even the need to recall it. In italiano esiste la parola "obbligatorio". L'OP parla invece di "vincolante".


----------



## ohbice

CPA said:


>



Può essere che non abbia capito nulla, ma il "_vincolante_" dell'o.p. non fa riferimento alla norma. Fa riferimento al contratto: "Se non rispetti quel requisito vincolante, non ti pago!"


----------



## valla85

oh said:


> Può essere che non abbia capito nulla, ma il "_vincolante_" dell'o.p. non fa riferimento alla norma. Fa riferimento al contratto: "Se non rispetti quel requisito vincolante, non ti pago!"



Sono l'o.p. :
Nessun contratto qui.. 
Per capirci: esiste una normativa che spiega tutte le specifiche per verniciare un velivolo. Tale normativa è approvata da EASA (European Aviation Safety Agency).
La mia azienda vernicia il velivolo secondo tale normativa.
Il cliente che ha acquistato il mezzo (Esercito Italiano) deve riverniciare delle parti del velivolo (che gli abbiamo venduto anni fa), e ci chiede come si fa (per non doversi leggere il malloppo delle direttive EASA).
Io sto redigendo un documento che riassume la normativa EASA quindi.
Non contiene informazioni "compulsory", in quanto è un riassunto che facciamo al cliente per aiutarlo. Le informazioni compulsory sono quelle delle normative EASA.
La mia è una descrizione, quindi direi che "to be respected" è una buon compromesso per la'entità del documento.
Se stessi redigendo il documento EASA (e quindi se lavorassi per EASA (ma sarei madrelingua inglese come minimo!)) allora dovrei usare sempre compulsory.

Scusate per il post lunghissimo, ma almeno ho fatto chiarezza!

PS: il documento è stato accettato e firmato, quindi direi che siamo apposto!


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Valla. A parte il fatto che tu sei l'autore dell'open post, e non l'open post, se mettevi in italiano "il requisito obbligatorio per la normativa" magari era più chiaro fin da subito. Che c'azzecca "vincolante"?
Comunque è finita, e tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


----------



## valla85

oh said:


> Ciao Valla. A parte il fatto che tu sei l'autore dell'open post, e non l'open post, se mettevi in italiano "il requisito obbligatorio per la normativa" magari era più chiaro fin da subito. Che c'azzecca "vincolante"?



Ho messo il testo in italiano che la produzione mi ha passato per tradurlo in inglese, senza modificarlo..



oh said:


> Comunque è finita, e tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


----------



## valla85

PS: ora ho capito che cos'è l'o.p.


----------



## CPA

valla85 said:


> PS: ora ho capito che cos'è l'o.p.



Ah sì? L'OP è l'original poster o l'original post.


----------



## valla85

CPA said:


> Ah sì? L'OP è l'original poster o l'original post.



Ah ma allora "Oh, bice" ha detto una cavolata!


----------



## ohbice

valla85 said:


> Ah ma allora "Oh, bice" ha detto una cavolata!



Al post 26 ho scritto: "Può essere che non abbia capito nulla, ma il "_vincolante_" dell'o.p. non fa riferimento...".
o.p. lì è open post. L'ho scritto io, te lo garantisco.
E più sotto, al post 28, parlo esplicitamente di open post 

Comunque hai ragione, avrei dovuto metterlo per esteso fin dall'inizio. Se il contesto non è adeguato è molto difficile capire. Ciao.
p


----------

